# Estação meteorológica WatchDog



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

Estava a pesquisar no google quando encontrei uma imagem dessa estação:




O que acham deste aparelho?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

A estação custa cerca de 1250€, ainda tás interessado ? 

http://www.specmeters.com/WatchDog_Weather_Stations/WatchDog_Model_2900ET_Weather_Station.html


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> A estação custa cerca de 1250€, ainda tás interessado ?
> 
> http://www.specmeters.com/WatchDog_Weather_Stations/WatchDog_Model_2900ET_Weather_Station.html




De certeza que acerta no estado do tempo às 24h do dia 31/12/2010
Dava 11 estações iguais à minha
Ainda tem accuracys....


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Por tal preço compraria uma Davis FARS (Fan Aspirated Radiation Shield), e ainda acrescentava os sensores solares (300€).






Já agora, que raio é isto ??






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11094437@N05/1044842382/


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já agora, que raio é isto ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É o suporte. Se vires bem é o que suporta o equipamento. Não existe nenhum mastro...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

HotSpot disse:


> É o suporte. Se veres bem é o que suporta o equipamento. Não existe nenhum mastro...



Deve ser para tornar as temperaturas mais fiáveis. Interessante, fica é sem precipitação.


----------

